# Cuban boy names!!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

O.K. since you guys are really creative with names I thought that I would ask you all what names you would come up with!!!! Hubby would like to name our next little hav cuban name....and I want a little boy this name!!!!! Hubby and I were talking about last night....so we shall see how things go this spring....I do like the name Jack though as well....and the name Dobey from Harry Potter....just brain storming although I have awhile!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How about Julio (Huleo) or Ricardo. Then of course there's the ever popular Desi.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My hubby said Castro????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Certainly Cuban!


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*names*

We did a google search for spanish dog names and found tons of them. It was fun to look through...just google it and you will find it easily. Susan


----------



## ironman (Nov 12, 2007)

How about Cohiba!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is different what does it mean ironman do you know?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'd stay away from Fidel Castro....ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

yeah that is what i told him.....he is soo silly sometimes....we shall see what happens....I have awhile yet....she will breed her maybe the begining of next month....can't wait to see what the outcome is!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It does just pop into your head though doesn't it? We also thought about Cuban names for Quincy. We ended up with Quincy ound: That pretty much tells you our sense of adventure!ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oohhh you are getting a second hav!? I missed that completely!!

I am soooo happy for you!! YAY!! MHS strikes again hahahaha!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When we were getting Kodi, I use to tell everyone I was naming him Fernando. You should have seen the looks I would get. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, how about: Juan (Juanito for nickname), Jose, Ernesto or Carlos?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

If you're going with male Cuban names, then my favorite would be Andy Garcia. Yum.

Wanda


----------



## danasgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

We almost named our little guy Don Juanito, but ended up naming him Monty! He certainly is a little love bug, so Don Juanito would have fit him perfectly!

Here were some of our other names we thought of....
Nacho
Paco
Dante
Don Juan	
Sancho	
Pancho Villa
Paco
Pablo
Pedro
Oscar and 
Hugo


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I kinda like the Oscar....will run that one by hubby tonight!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chico ???
We're partial to that.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Antonio Banderas:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just found a list online of male Cuban names. It isn't a very long list, but maybe something will jump out at you.

Abelando 
Alejandro
Alexander
Almandeto
Anier
Carlos
Che 
Condela 
Damason 
Elequemedo 
Elian 
Ernesto 
Estanislao
Esteban 
Fidel 
Fulgencio 
Georber 
Ismael 
Jahsiiyah 
JaJuan 
Jordan 
Jorge 
Juan-Carlos 
Juan 
Osjami 
Oswardo 
Ramon 
Reydel 
Ricardo 
Richei 
Rodger 
Rogny 
Teofilo 
Ynilo


----------

